# A few pics from Monday March 7th; Venice Offshore



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

On Monday, myself and Captain Trey both had trips. We split ways for the day, with Trey targeting the big yellowfin that are in close right now, and my guys wanting to go chase wahoo. Both trips proved successful in their quests for their respective pelagic species, as Trey got in the tuna good with his big one coming in at 160 pounds. The wahoo were eager to eat that day and our biggest one came in at 65 pounds for the day.

Blue water is in close right now, as is the bait-a recipe for a big fish smackdown.

With the uncharacteristically warm temperatures we have been experiencing lately, I wouldn't be surprised if our dolphin and weedline fishing shows up very early this year, as early as mid April. We are looking forward to that. 

We have a few days open left in March and April, and it is never too early to start booking for the summer trips! We also have a big lodge to accomodate your party just two miles from the Venice Marina. Check out our website at www.paradise-outfitters.com 

Capt. Hunter Caballero


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

Nice mess of fish, Captain. Congrats


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice work on the wahoo boy's.


----------

